# DetailMyCar - VW Golf R32 (Mk5), Caliper Refurb, Enhancement + Crystal Rock!!



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to another write up from DetailMyCar

(Queue chance to show off new logo)








This VW Golf R32 was booked in for the following:


Brake caliper repaint, including silver retaining clip removal and repaint
Full exterior Enhancement detail with Crystal Rock wax
Wheels removed and sealed inside & out

First up I got the car up on the ramp and set about getting the wheels off. Inspecting the calipers / discs you can see the rust and general fading of the blue, but more noticeable was the silver retaining clip which now had quite a bit of corrosion on it. First step was to clean up and degrease the calipers using Meg's APC, Degreaser, IPA and various brushes plus the fantastic Tornador with G101 - Not only a great way of getting in all the tight areas but you can then use it to help blow them dry again. The calipers were masked up where necessary and first step was to remove the silver retaining clips.

Here's a few pics:

Before













































Some close ups of the brakes etc

Rust on hubs / disc bells:




































Corroded retaining clips


















Dirty calipers









Tornador used when cleaning calipers









Dull / Matt finish on the calipers









More of the disc bells / hubs









These were all cleaned up, scrubbed with various wire brushes and wire wool where needed.

Paint wise I usually use some Hammerite smooth, but it takes a long time to dry even with thin coats due to the thickness of the paint so this time I tried something different. I used VHT caliper paint, which is a spray so I sprayed some into the lid and applied it using various paint brushes. This paint dries super fast and really spreads on nice and thin due to the consistency of it. This was far easier then hammerite and in my opinion actually leaves a better finish due to the thin nature of it.

First coat of paint on, and drying under the halogens


















Looking much better with the newly refurbed retaining clips on (These were fully sanded with various papers before painting with Silver VHT caliper paint).





































After the wheels were all cleaned up with AS Smart wheels, IronX and Tardis they were individually sealed using Ceramishield, this is the most durable sealant I have in my kit and should last a decent amount of time - it went on and buffed off perfectly so looking forward to seeing how long it lasts.




























Exterior was Snow foamed, rinsed, APC used on all door shuts, window runners and vents / crevices. Re-rinsed and hand washed with 2 buckets, followed up with Tardis, IronX and Clay but I didnt' take any pics at this point as time was going quickly.

Once inside the car was all taped up, paint readings checked to see a pretty standard 130+ across all panels


















The car was polished with S17+ via a Hex Logic Orange pad, first 50/50









Another


















Wing before polishing


















After!




































A full wipedown with Eraser was followed each panel, the car was then refined using Scholl S40 with a blue Hex Logic pad to leave a stunning finish, this combination sometimes just works perfectly - I've had it on other cars where it doesn't have the same wow factor so have changed to 205, Ultrafina or 106FA but on the right colour / paint the Scholl S17+ & S40 can be fantastic.

The car was then all wiped down once more, and waxed with Swissvax Crystal Rock









Tyres with Pinnacle









Exhausts with Autosol
Before









All done!

























































































































































Taken outside































































































































Thanks again for reading! This was all carried out Friday afternoon through to Saturday evening (around 7pm).

Following this I spent Sunday doing two protection details on a 530d M-Sport Touring & a BMW Mini Cooper 'S' Clubman - Interior & Exterior.

Thanks again, Nick - DetailMyCar


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job on the paint my man. Nice little write up on the calipers. My next job, so was nice to see a way of tackling the job. Calipers looks spot on after a spruce up.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work, nice colour that!! Just re-coated my brakes, hubs etc. aswell... makes a big difference!


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely work as always Nick.



> (Queue chance to show off new logo)


You need to change your Avatar.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Nick, good job on the calipers too.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

scotty76 said:


> Lovely work as always Nick.
> 
> You need to change your Avatar.


Good point!!!

Thanks mate, all changed now 

Thanks again to everyone for the comments, I 100% agree on brakes making a big difference - A clean wheel is one thing but when it's sat on a rusty hub with dirty calipers it sort of spoils it really....

I should do my own, if only I had time :lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Amazing work mate as always.. I'm pretty sure I know exactly where you are now... Hah!

I actually did my calipers myself with Hammerite smooth.. not bad for a rush job and a 3 hour tack dry before driving.. Like you say, it's a right ***** to get coated properly as it does come out quite thick I think, and you end up smudging it about. 

I think I _really _*really *need to get you to do mine.. that finish is amazing on those calipers (and I have R32 brakes as well) and currently they are just a little tacky which sort of lets the look down. What's the price and when can you do it?? Lol.
Plus my hub and brake shields are manky too. Treated those with Hammerite Black but didn't go too well... lol!

Great shine on that as well..


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Great work, thorough job!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Much better! Makes such a difference when you're able to get the car in the air and get to all these little bits that make the big differences :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Nick


----------



## Neil_G (Nov 22, 2010)

Really great job on the calipers and wheels.
Roll on the end of the month! ;-)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cracking work:thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely ! :lol::lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome finish fella, :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Are those 4wd ?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nally said:


> Are those 4wd ?


Yep! 4wd, 3.2 V6


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nice job.good to see proper caliper paint being used.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That really is looking superb - and the best colour too :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Dj.xray said:


> nice job.good to see proper caliper paint being used.


Thanks, agree on that - the VHT stuff was great and so easy to use! I think I'll be using it all the time from now on... I'm doing a Focus RS painting them Red with some nice special RS plates to go on so they should look good.



yetizone said:


> That really is looking superb - and the best colour too :thumb:


Agree on the colour, love it!!



B17BLG said:


> nice work mate


Thanks 



alesoft73 said:


> Nice JOB!


Thanks all!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> Thanks, agree on that - the VHT stuff was great and so easy to use! I think I'll be using it all the time from now on... I'm doing a Focus RS painting them Red with some nice special RS plates to go on so they should look good.
> 
> Agree on the colour, love it!!
> 
> ...


They look reem mate,makes a world of difference,with proper paint.all the best.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazing work :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Incredible shine on that paintwork. Seriously impressive............I might have to consider a trip up the A339 for you to have a go at mine.:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

majcas84 said:


> Incredible shine on that paintwork. Seriously impressive............I might have to consider a trip up the A339 for you to have a go at mine.:thumb:


Thanks mate, happy to help out so by all means give me a call / email or something  :buffer:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a stunning transformation made, you have really done the car justice, great write up and results from yourself :thumb:


----------

